# Spouse English Language Proof



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a query regarding the English language proof for spouse. 
It is mentioned in 189/190 applicant checklist that for this we can produce a letter from institute (where you have undertaken a course >= 2 years) that medium of instruction was English.

Now my wife has done 2 year diploma and then engineering (which is of 3 years if done after diploma, otherwise its a 4 year course).

Do we need to get proof of English (letter) from both institute or would just engineering one would suffice?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

superm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query regarding the English language proof for spouse.
> It is mentioned in 189/190 applicant checklist that for this we can produce a letter from institute (where you have undertaken a course >= 2 years) that medium of instruction was English.
> ...


Hi,
You can provide a letter from one institute, that should be sufficient. Or if you have a degree certificate which states the medium of instruction as English then even better, you don't need any letter. The CO accepted my spouse's degree certificate which had a mention of the medium of instruction.

Good luck!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi,
> You can provide a letter from one institute, that should be sufficient. Or if you have a degree certificate which states the medium of instruction as English then even better, you don't need any letter. The CO accepted my spouse's degree certificate which had a mention of the medium of instruction.
> 
> Good luck!!


Thanks for the quick reply. Although both degrees are in English; but degrees don't mention the medium of English. I guess we would need to get a separate letter on their letter head.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

superm said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Although both degrees are in English; but degrees don't mention the medium of English. I guess we would need to get a separate letter on their letter head.


In that case, yes you need to get one letter from either of the institutes.

All the best!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> In that case, yes you need to get one letter from either of the institutes.
> 
> All the best!!


Thanks. Will do.


----------



## tej (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query regarding the English language proof for spouse.
> It is mentioned in 189/190 applicant checklist that for this we can produce a letter from institute (where you have undertaken a course >= 2 years) that medium of instruction was English.
> ...


I too have a similar query. My wife has done her Master in English.(M.A-English) . We have the degree and mark sheets where the subjects are English language subjects only. 

My question is will this be accepted as Proof of English? Did anyone had similar experience earlier?

Can some also tell how they were to get the letter from college(univ in case)?

Cheers!
Tej


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tej said:


> I too have a similar query. My wife has done her Master in English.(M.A-English) . We have the degree and mark sheets where the subjects are English language subjects only.
> 
> My question is will this be accepted as Proof of English? Did anyone had similar experience earlier?
> 
> ...


Not sure if it would work. Better to have a letter from college itself stating the same.


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

It would be awesome if someone can share the format of the letter received from the college/University.
I guess I will have to coerce my wife's college into providing me such a letter and a ready format would help me immensely!


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

d_shanke said:


> It would be awesome if someone can share the format of the letter received from the college/University.
> I guess I will have to coerce my wife's college into providing me such a letter and a ready format would help me immensely!


I have taken the following format. Not sure if thats fine since I havent been granted the visa yet. Guys correct me if I need something else, so that even I can get one.

To whomsoever it may concern

This letter is to certify that <Mr. ABC> was a student of <XYZ school/college> from <start year> to <end year>. He completed his Secondary School Certificate in the year < >. The medium of education was english throughout his school career.

Signature



I got a letter from his school.

...RaJi...


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you RaJi. I will try the same format. 
Anyone who has an approved format (one that was accepted by DIAC) please do share!


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/132355-visa-granted-15nov12-2.html

please check this thread.. Harini has uploaded the letter format.


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi all,
My wife had completed her masters in computers. But the medium of studies was not mentioned on the certificate. However on her bachelors degree (3 yrs) and higher secondary education (2 yrs) certificates, medium of studies was mentioned as English. is 5 yrs of proof sufficient enough or do we need to get a letter from the college for masters degree as well?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all,
> My wife had completed her masters in computers. But the medium of studies was not mentioned on the certificate. However on her bachelors degree (3 yrs) and higher secondary education (2 yrs) certificates, medium of studies was mentioned as English. is 5 yrs of proof sufficient enough or do we need to get a letter from the college for masters degree as well?


If medium of education is mentioned on her certificate. That should be enough


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> I have taken the following format. Not sure if thats fine since I havent been granted the visa yet. Guys correct me if I need something else, so that even I can get one.
> 
> To whomsoever it may concern
> 
> ...


Format seems fine - I would suggest adding "full time course/student" somewhere in the letter.


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

getsetgo,
yes. medium was mentioned as English on her bachelor degree certificate but not on masters degree. Will that be sufficient enough?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> getsetgo,
> yes. medium was mentioned as English on her bachelor degree certificate but not on masters degree. Will that be sufficient enough?


That should be enough.
But again it depends on the co too.
I have just provided a letter from my partners school. Awaiting co.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> getsetgo,
> yes. medium was mentioned as English on her bachelor degree certificate but not on masters degree. Will that be sufficient enough?


That should be enough. As in the requirement mentioned in Skill Select:

*Proof of functional English*

Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:

- An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
- An Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
- The applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
- A positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English
*- Evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English.*
- Evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.

Link for Functional English: Functional English

Link to 189 checklist: http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rc...wYCQCg&usg=AFQjCNGw_xvv-gQGlyaQzrKcgiInNTw-2A


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> That should be enough.
> But again it depends on the co too.
> I have just provided a letter from my partners school. Awaiting co.


Partner's school? Is that accepted? - as per the points I mentioned in above post - they say "evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification" - does school lie in any of these?
Am no expert - but I would suggest that while you wait for CO's reply, if possible get the letter from the college (graduation) also - doesn't harm trying!


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Partner's school? Is that accepted? - as per the points I mentioned in above post - they say "evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification" - does school lie in any of these?
> Am no expert - but I would suggest that while you wait for CO's reply, if possible get the letter from the college (graduation) also - doesn't harm trying!


Yes
I agree with you. Will try to get it from diploma college.


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

thank you superm and geysetgo

Regards,
Gopes


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> thank you superm and geysetgo
> 
> Regards,
> Gopes


I have once advice to everybody. Please drop a mail to the college requesting that u want a letter stating the medium of English. They might guide u better.

*This is my exp:*

I was actually worried about my spouse English Language Skill letter because both of college were very far of where we stay. We were abt to register for his iELTS. To give a try, I took the Contact Us info from both the colleges and sent a mail to them stating that I need a letter from the college saying the medium of study is English.

To my surprise I received a letter from one of the college (PG college) asking my residence address and registration id details so they could send a letter which states the medium of English. I did not pay even a single penny to them for this letter.

In next 2 days, I received a letter from his another college (UG college) saying that on request basis they send a migration letter to the old students which states the medium of study. I just have to send Rs. 200 DD. 

So in 1 week I had both the letters in my hand 

I was happy that I sent a mail to them...sometimes things will work out easier than we think...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

@Harini - That happens - no harm in trying 
Kudos!
when are you planning to leave ?


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

superm said:


> @Harini - That happens - no harm in trying
> Kudos!
> when are you planning to leave ?


We r planning to leave to Melbourne in Apr 2013.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> We r planning to leave to Melbourne in Apr 2013.


Great. Reason for moving late is job and personal reason or some Melbourne related reason? 
Just wanted to know how you decided on April, is it considered good time somehow?


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

superm said:


> Great. Reason for moving late is job and personal reason or some Melbourne related reason?
> Just wanted to know how you decided on April, is it considered good time somehow?


We hve some personal committments and we heard from others that this holiday seasom is not a good time for seeking job. So planned to move next year.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> We hve some personal committments and we heard from others that this holiday seasom is not a good time for seeking job. So planned to move next year.


Glad that you got my question in right meaning..thanks for the reply, that's what I heard too. best of luck with your planning.


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi All -
One quick question and would like to take seniors help here....today my CO sent me an email requesting for spouse functional english evidence requesting transcript and letter from university. We have already submitted my wife's degree cert with medium of instruction as english and also acknowledged by CO. So my question here is, does this letter need to be from college or university? As most of you know, getting letter from university would be time consuming and may be hectic. Would CO accept letter from college as degree certificate says only university name, not college?

Thanks in advance for your input in this regard!

Cheers,
Sri


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> I have once advice to everybody. Please drop a mail to the college requesting that u want a letter stating the medium of English. They might guide u better.
> 
> *This is my exp:*
> 
> ...


@Harini - reforming the question asked in above post - did you submit the letters from college or university? I was under the impression that college would be just fine.. Please guide!


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

superm said:


> @Harini - reforming the question asked in above post - did you submit the letters from college or university? I was under the impression that college would be just fine.. Please guide!


I had submitted letter from the University. But it seems that college letter is sufficient..chk these threads:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/116503-spouse-language-ability.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nglish-language-proficiency-proof-spouse.html


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> I had submitted letter from the University. But it seems that college letter is sufficient..chk these threads:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/116503-spouse-language-ability.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nglish-language-proficiency-proof-spouse.html


Thanks Harini - but in the link that you provided, I saw this:

*we got a letter from the Mumbai University (not the college as someone had told us sometimes CO does not accept Certificate issues by college )*

So, I guess its better to try out to get letter from University rather than College!

Thank again!


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks Harini - but in the link that you provided, I saw this:
> 
> *we got a letter from the Mumbai University (not the college as someone had told us sometimes CO does not accept Certificate issues by college )*
> 
> ...



Hope this thread helps you...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../127742-spouse-english-proficiency-proof.html

My Medium of Instructions certificates are from Colleges though my certificates are from University.
CO accepted it happily.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hope this thread helps you...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../127742-spouse-english-proficiency-proof.html
> 
> ...


Thanks but as mentioned somewhere that some CO might not accept college ones.


----------

